# Lights on front of box stopped working.



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

The display lights on the front of my HD-DVR are not working. The blue ring doesn't come on, nor does the yellow light indicating that something is recording. The box itself is working fine, as all of the programming is coming through and the DVR functionality is working fine. It is just that the lights stopped working. Is this something I should be concerned about?

The other HD-DVR in my bedroom is working fine.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Have you tried resetting the receiver?

Menu > Setup > Reset

Please report back if this helps or not.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

You know...I didn't even think of trying that. *Slap to the face*

I will try that tonight to see if that works.

I just wasn't sure if this has ever happened to anyone else or not. I am not too upset since it still works ok.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> You know...I didn't even think of trying that. *Slap to the face*


 No need to take personal pain out on yourself. :lol:

If it does _not_ work your next step would be to call DirecTV and see what they say (have you tried resetting your receiver?)(yes)


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've seen it reported before. If you want to get it replaced you can. Assuming it's leased it will cost you $20 for shipping unless you have the Protection Plan, in which case it would be free. There is no commitment extension either way.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I do have the protection plan, but I think this box pre-dates their leasing program. (I could be mistaken about that one though.) I do know my other DVR is leased.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> I do have the protection plan, but I think this box pre-dates their leasing program. (I could be mistaken about that one though.) I do know my other DVR is leased.


Since you have the protection plan it doesn't matter if it's owned or leased then... you're good either way.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> I do have the protection plan, but I think this box pre-dates their leasing program. (I could be mistaken about that one though.) I do know my other DVR is leased.


How did that reset work out?


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am at work, I will have to try it out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> I am at work, I will have to try it out tonight or tomorrow.


Thanks Ken. I got the slap down on my rushing you from one of the more knowledgeable (and patient) posters here. :lol:

Enjoy your day. Now I better get to work too (now that the day is half over).


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

How do I get my lights to stop working? I have a bedroom HR-20 that I would love to be unlit. I'll trade ya... 

EDIT: I know how to turn the ring off.....can see that repsonse coming a mile away.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> How do I get my lights to stop working? I have a bedroom HR-20 that I would love to be unlit. I'll trade ya...
> 
> EDIT: I know how to turn the ring off.....can see that repsonse coming a mile away.


Wish granted:
Press the left and right arrow buttons on the front panel. Three presses is the lowest. The 4th turns it off. 5th turns it on again.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> How do I get my lights to stop working? I have a bedroom HR-20 that I would love to be unlit. I'll trade ya...
> 
> EDIT: I know how to turn the ring off.....


It would be a nice feature (to turn off or dim ALL the lights on receivers). MODs: hint hint



> see that repsonse coming a mile away.


Try 3"


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> The display lights on the front of my HD-DVR are not working. The blue ring doesn't come on, nor does the yellow light indicating that something is recording. The box itself is working fine, as all of the programming is coming through and the DVR functionality is working fine. It is just that the lights stopped working. Is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> The other HD-DVR in my bedroom is working fine.


If your remote is also being ignored than maybe the ribbon cable that connects the front to the main unit is dislodged. Nothing really holds it in place but a little friction. 
If you own the box then you could always disassemble and push the cable back in place.
Of course you wouldn't want to do this for a leased box as they have a seal on them and if you break it the DirecTV Police will come and take you away.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Wish granted:
> Press the left and right arrow buttons on the front panel. Three presses is the lowest. The 4th turns it off. 5th turns it on again.


No, my wish was for someone *not* to tell me how to turn off the ring, hence my edit. I want all of the lights off.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

barryb said:


> Try 3"


I should have known that there was nothing I could do to prevent it. :nono:


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I should have known that there was nothing I could do to prevent it. :nono:


Its that proverbial hole I always fall into myself. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

barryb said:


> Thanks Ken. I got the slap down on my rushing you from one of the more *knowledgeable *(and *patient*) posters here. :lol:


Shucks, thanks Barry... While I'd like to think that's the case... I know it ain't. :sure: :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hilmar2k said:


> No, my wish was for someone *not* to tell me how to turn off the ring, hence my edit. I want all of the lights off.


Open a hood and gently pull flat cable coming from front panel. IR remote will stop working also, but RF is still good to control.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Open a hood and gently pull flat cable coming from front panel. IR remote will stop working also, but RF is still good to control.


Well, being as I use RF on that box, that'll do the trick.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

For posterity:

If you don't own the box, please don't open it unless you're ready to void your warranty.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> For posterity:
> 
> If you don't own the box, please don't open it unless you're ready to void your warranty.


Dammit. I went back to edit my post saying that I knew that was in violation of terms of agreement etc, but you beat me.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Dammit. I went back to edit my post saying that I knew that was in violation of terms of agreement etc, but you beat me.


 Just for the newbies.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

So, I'm still wondering why anyone would complain about the _lack_ of lights on the front panel. :lol:


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I reset the receiver and everything is working fine again. Thanks for the suggestion.

The lack of lights didn't bother me too much, I just wanted to make sure that nothing was wrong that would lead to bigger problems down the road. Although, I do like having the yellow light that shows something is being recorded...that way I know I won't be missing whatever I want to watch when my daughter is done watching Hannah Montana for the millionth time.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> I reset the receiver and everything is working fine again. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> The lack of lights didn't bother me too much, I just wanted to make sure that nothing was wrong that would lead to bigger problems down the road. Although, I do like having the yellow light that shows something is being recorded...that way I know I won't be missing whatever I want to watch when my daughter is done watching Hannah Montana for the millionth time.


Good news all around, cept for the Hannah Montana part.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

The "power" light on my original HR20 (10/06) has been out for over a year. Everything else works fine. I don't want to get rid of it because it is where I met inkie:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I replaced all that crazy blue LEDs to green, what look calm and dim now.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I hear that black electrical tape can work well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's ******* approach .


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've done the tape thing before. Not too *******. Sometimes some of the LED indicator lights are just plain blinding. If I ever need to verify that it is working, I'll pull the electrical tape...just cut it neatly to only cover the LED. Better than going blind!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, perhaps Mickey Mouse work.


----------

